# St. Louis style Ribs are on the WSM *FINAL PICS ADDED*



## TheCook (Aug 15, 2007)

Put the ribs on at noon.  Used the sugarless recipe I found on virtual weber bullet website, except I added brown sugar and cinnamon...LOL!  Figured it would complement the heat well.  The WSM is running a little hot today...about an hour and a half into the cook its about 264F with all bottom vents closed all the way.

Trimmed them St. Louis style.

















More pictures to come...


----------



## Larry D. (Aug 15, 2007)

Good looking ribs!  As hot as it is, you may not have needed to light the charcoal, just put the WSM in the sun.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 15, 2007)

LOL...yea no kidding!  

Seriously though...its up to 271F and all bottom vents are closed and I dont see any air gaps anywhere.  Should I try closing the top vent or is that bad?


----------



## Rob D. (Aug 15, 2007)

nice job trimming those ribs, mine usually end up skinnier than that...

Rob


----------



## TheCook (Aug 15, 2007)

Rob D. said:
			
		

> nice job trimming those ribs, mine usually end up skinnier than that...
> 
> Rob



Thanks Rob.  I just cut right below the breast bone and went straight across.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 15, 2007)

You can allways mist the cover with water to cool it down


----------



## wittdog (Aug 15, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> You can allways mist the cover with water to cool it down


Or wait for a tropical storm....
Looking good


----------



## TheCook (Aug 15, 2007)

Its up to 280F, but I think I figured it out.  Its a little breezier than last time I used the smoker and I just noticed that the top vent is facing the direction the wind is coming from.   I'm going to close the top vent to bring the temp. down then Im going to turn the lid so the top vent faces opposite direction.  Hopefully that will do the trick


----------



## wittdog (Aug 15, 2007)

If wind is going to continue to be an issue you can always build a wind break with a piece of plywood cut into thirds and a couple of hinges...


----------



## TheCook (Aug 15, 2007)

It's been 3 hours and I pulled the ribs, lightly sauced, foiled and put back on the smoker.  The temp. is back to normal.  I wonder if being 270-280F for an hour or so is going to hurt the cook at all?  I may have to pull them earlier than the anticipated 6 hours.

Here are the pictures at 3 hours:


----------



## john a (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks like you're on the way to some good eats, nice job.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Lookin' good!


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 15, 2007)

right on!!! Those look delicious!!! Make sure you eat all of them man!!!    [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 15, 2007)

If they taste 1/2 as good as they look, you will be all right! Great looking bones.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments gentlemen!  I did pull early, at 5 hours.  They were very good, wife and inlaws loved them.  Having family/friends compliment your bbq always makes it worth it.  Here are the final pics:













I think I read some bad comments somewhere online about Cattlemen's bbq sauce, but it was pretty good if I dont say so myself.

Enjoy!


----------



## john a (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep, they look might fine to me.


----------



## john pen (Aug 16, 2007)

good lookin' bones !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome Nick!


----------



## smokemaster (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great!  Can't believe I licked my screen


----------



## TheCook (Aug 16, 2007)

smokemaster said:
			
		

> Looks great!  Can't believe I licked my screen



WOAH!! Easy boy...easy!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 16, 2007)

Them is some fine looking bones dude.  Great job.  Love the smoker level camera angle.


----------



## john a (Aug 16, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Yep, they look mighty fine to me.


----------



## bknox (Aug 16, 2007)

Those ribs are truely beautiful!

I am making a pork butt Saturday for pulled pork sandwiches. This will be the first time using my new thermometer, except for taking temps around the house. I hope I get results as nice as yours.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 16, 2007)

bknox said:
			
		

> Those ribs are truely beautiful!
> 
> I am making a pork butt Saturday for pulled pork sandwiches. This will be the first time using my new thermometer, except for taking temps around the house. I hope I get results as nice as yours.



Thanks. Did you end up getting the maverick?


----------



## bknox (Aug 16, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Thanks. Did you end up getting the maverick?



Yes I did and all I know is that I am 97 degrees and my wife confirmed it from the living room . I have been dying to use it! Thanks for asking.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Aug 16, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments gentlemen!  I did pull early, at 5 hours.  They were very good, wife and inlaws loved them.  Having family/friends compliment your bbq always makes it worth it.  Here are the final pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those ribs looks extremely good.  Cattlemen's isn't too bad if you doctor it up some.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 16, 2007)

bknox said:
			
		

> Love2<º((((>< said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its one of those things like cell phones or internet!  You ask yourself, how did people BBQ without it??!!


----------



## TheCook (Aug 16, 2007)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Love2<º((((>< said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How would you recommend doctoring it up?


----------

